# Skid Steer Post Hole Digger w/ Bits



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:
2013 New Holland/ CNH/ McMillen Skid Loader Auger
Model X1975
24" Bit
12" Bit
9" Bit
6" Bit
24" Extension
All of the bits are in very good shape with minimal usage

$3700 obo


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gone

Close it up


----------

